# Anyone here good at math?



## casportpony

I ask because I'm working on something and would like people to verify my work. It's not complicated


----------



## Nm156

Fairly decent.


----------



## chickenmommy

I used to think I was good at math ...until my daughter brought home homework


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> Fairly decent.


I will be going through the various powdered medications used in poultry and will try to come up with the various doses for them. Is that something you might be able to help with? Sure hope so, lol.


----------



## casportpony

chickenmommy said:


> I used to think I was good at math ...until my daughter brought home homework


I will take all the help I can get.


----------



## chickenmommy

I will help ️


----------



## Nm156

casportpony said:


> I will be going through the various powdered medications used in poultry and will try to come up with the various doses for them. Is that something you might be able to help with? Sure hope so, lol.


I can check it out.


----------



## casportpony

I think it has the potential to be fun.


----------



## seminole wind

I used to be good at math. This will be good exercise. : )


----------



## casportpony

Nothing will be any harder that the algebra we did in high school. Do any of you remember saying any like "how will this math ever be useful?" lol, I know I said stuff like that.


----------



## Alaskan

Arg! I am now having to do algebra and calculus with my son

Parts of my brain that haven't been used in 30 years are starting to fire up. Painful... But good for me.

I sure am glad that
1. I am literate
2. I have internet


----------



## casportpony

Okay, so the first one I want to start with is Duramycin 10.

Product info found so far:
Package weight - 6.4 ounces (181 grams).
Package contains 10 grams tetracycline.
Package will make 12.5 gallons containing 800 mg/gallon.

My goal is to figure out:
% of medication per gram
# of mg per teaspoon
# of teaspoons per gallon (800 mg dose)

Also found something on their website that says the dose is 1 tablespoon per gallon, but I think ii might be too little.








Interesting that they think 1/2 tablespoon = one ounce and that 1 tablespoon = 2 ounces.


----------



## casportpony

Have some powder and a gram scale, so will weigh some.


----------



## Nm156

1 gram of power would be .0552 grams of tetracycline.
19 grams of powder would be 1.048 gram of tetracycline.


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> 1 gram of power would be .0552 grams of tetracycline.
> 19 grams of powder would be 1.048 gram of tetracycline.


Looks like I'm one the right track! Thanks!


----------



## casportpony

This is what I have so far:
Package weighs 181 grams
Package contains 10 grams of tetracycline
Package is therefore 10 ÷ 181 = 0.055 x 100 = 5.5% pure (94.5% filler)
5.5% means that there are 55 mg per gram.
To get 800 mg it's 800 ÷ 55 = 14.54 grams needed for one gallon.


----------



## Nm156

That would be a half an ounce of powder.They call for 2 ounces.Do you have compensate for the volume of water??


----------



## Nm156

If 2 oz. makes 800mg per gallon and the packet is 6.4oz. you would only get a little of 3 gallons it says 12.5 gallons ?
At your rate of 14.54 prams per gallon would make 12.4 gallons per 181 gram pack .


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> That would be a half an ounce of powder.They call for 2 ounces.Do you have compensate for the volume of water??


I think that the 2 ounce thing is a mistake. Can you explain "Do you have compensate for the volume of water?" Stuck on stupid today.


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> If 2 oz. makes 800mg per gallon and the packet is 6.4oz. you would only get a little of 3 gallons it says 12.5 gallons ?
> At your rate of 14.54 prams per gallon would make 12.4 gallons per 181 gram pack .


Good catch, so it is a mistake!


----------



## Nm156

181 / 10 = 18.1 grams x .800 = 14.48 grams x 12.5 = 181


----------



## seminole wind

I get roughly 0.5 TBLS=400 mg dose
and 1 TBLS= 800 mg dose.

and 19.2 mg med per gram of powder

1 TBLS = 15ml or 1/2 ounce
2 TBLS = 30 ml or 1 oz

Hopefully


----------



## Nm156

19.2mg would be
.0192 x 181 = 3.4752 grams or 3475mg per packet.
10 grams x 1000mg = 10000 mg \ 181 = 55mg per gram


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> 19.2mg would be
> .0192 x 181 = 3.4752 grams or 3475mg per packet.
> 10 grams x 1000mg = 10000 mg \ 181 = 55mg per gram


So 400mg in ___ g


----------



## Nm156

7.27 grams

acutally 7.272727272727273 grams


----------



## Nm156

casportpony said:


> Can you explain "Do you have compensate for the volume of water?" Stuck on stupid today.


I got my thoughts mixed up, disregard question.


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> 181 / 10 = 18.1 grams x .800 = 14.48 grams x 12.5 = 181


Ah, another way to do it! Thanks!


----------



## casportpony

The million dollar question is how much does a tablespoon or teaspoon of this powder weigh? I know a know a tablespoon of water will weigh about about 15 grams (14.7868) and a teaspoon is about (4.92892), but most powder aren't as dense as water, so they will weigh less.


----------



## Nm156

Do you have the powder to weight it?


----------



## Nm156

All liquids and solids will weight different at the same volumes.


eta
According to the package a TBLS would be 56.75 grams


----------



## casportpony

I do have a sample of the powder and I have a gram scale.


----------



## casportpony

I think I read that table salt is denser than water, so I think a tablespoon of table salt will weigh more than a table spoon of water.


----------



## casportpony

Water - 1 g/cm3
Table salt - 2.16 g/cm³
Mercury - 13.534 g/cm3

Okay, I will weigh the powder.


----------



## Nm156

I just weighed a TBLS of Corid 20% powder is was 9 grams.
My kitchen scale only goes in 1 gram increments so no in between,also the Corid expires in 2 days.


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> I just weighed a TBLS of Corid 20% powder is was 9 grams.
> My kitchen scale only goes in 1 gram increments so no in between,also the Corid expires in 2 days.


That's about what I got when I weighed Corid and a friend of mine got the same when they weighed a Sulfa powder, so I'm pretty sure the tetracycline will be in the 2.7 to 3.3 gram per teaspoon range.


----------



## casportpony

> Mixing Instructions: 6.4 OZ WILL MAKE:
> 
> 100 gal containing 100 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 50 gal containing 200 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 25 gal containing 400 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 12.5 gal containing 800 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal


Source: http://www.drugs.com/vet/duramycin-10.html


----------



## casportpony

So I just weighed it about 10 times and with my cheapo Walmart tablespoon got 9.9 to 10.3 grams per tablespoon.


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> 7.27 grams
> 
> acutally 7.272727272727273 grams


Good. I rounded to 7.5


----------



## Nm156

Does it lose some potency when mixed in water???


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> Does it lose some potency when mixed in water???


Don't know... but now that you mention it, tetracycline can bind with calcium (I think), so it might be best to use soft water when making it.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> Good. I rounded to 7.5


Same here.


----------



## casportpony

1) One tablespoon @ 10.3 grams = 566.5 mg, so 800 mg is 1.4 tablespoons 
2) One tablespoon @ 9.9 grams = 544.5 mg, so 800 mg is 1.47 tablespoons
3) One tablespoon @ 9 grams = 495 mg, so 800 mg is 1.62 tablespoons

For 1 and 2 I would round up to 1.5 tablespoons, but for 3 I would use 5 teaspoons.


----------



## casportpony

I wonder what one heaping tablespoon weighs? Will have to try that later...


----------



## casportpony

Okay, so one *heaping* tablespoon is just a little over 14 grams, so it would be 770 mg.


----------



## casportpony

[No message]


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> All liquids and solids will weight different at the same volumes.
> 
> eta
> According to the package a TBLS would be 56.75 grams


I am fairly sure that they have a typo in their documentation. The powder I have is Duramycin 10 from an opened bag at the feed store and new bags have look and feel like they have more than 15 tablespoons in them.

Edited to fix typo


----------



## seminole wind

I used up 3 whole hours of my evening working with that problem! It makes me crazy.


----------



## seminole wind

Yes I believe they have a typo.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> I used up 3 whole hours of my evening working with that problem! It makes me crazy.


It makes me a little crazy too, and sometimes I dream about the various powders and math, lol. Corid was the first one I did, and I did it the hard way. You know what's frustrating for me? DH can do this in his head just by me saying the specs on the package. Grrrrr, wish I was that smart, lol.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> Yes I believe they have a typo.


Several weeks ago I called them and was told they'd look into it, and this exercise shows that they also have listed the wrong dose. 550 mg might work for some infections, but those that need the 800mg dose won't get enough.


----------



## casportpony

So this is the next one:
http://www.drugs.com/vet/tetroxy-hca-280.html


----------



## Nm156

So it's a 280 gram packet containing 102.4 g of oxytetracycline HCl

102.4g x 1000mg = 102,400 mg / 280 grams per pack = 492.3076923076923 mg per gram


Edit correction it should be 365.7mg
I divided by 208 instead of 280 .


----------



## casportpony

So should one assume one teaspoon weighs 3 grams?


----------



## Nm156

casportpony said:


> So should one assume one teaspoon weighs 3 grams?


I would always weigh it to make sure.


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> I would always weigh it to make sure.


I wish I knew someone with an unopened bag of it.

Edited to add this:
Someone with a new bag could count out the number of tablespoons.


----------



## casportpony

So this is what I came up with for the tetroxy hca 280:
Package weighs 280g
Package contains 102.4g of oxytetracycline
Package is therefore 102.4 ÷ 280 = 0.3657 = 36.57% oxytetracycline (63.43% filler)
One gram = 365.7mg oxytetracyline


----------



## seminole wind

casportpony said:


> So this is what I came up with for the tetroxy hca 280:
> Package weighs 280g
> Package contains 102.4g of oxytetracycline
> Package is therefore 102.4 ÷ 280 = 0.3657 = 36.57% oxytetracycline (63.43% filler)
> One gram = 365.7mg oxytetracyline


I usually do ratios like 102.4g of oxy in 280 g= x in 1 gram
102.4g/280g = x /1 g. = .365g in 1 g = 365mg in 1 g of powder.

What's the dose?


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> I usually do ratios like 102.4g of oxy in 280 g= x in 1 gram
> 102.4g/280g = x /1 g. = .365g in 1 g = 365mg in 1 g of powder.
> 
> What's the dose?


The max dose is 800mg, so the dose is 2.2 grams, I think.


----------



## casportpony

Next is LinxMed-SP

Product info found so far:
Package weight is 40 grams
Package contains 16 grams lincomycin.

16 / 40 = 0.4 = 40% lincomycin
One gram = 400 mg.

http://www.drugs.com/vet/linxmed-sp-soluble-powder.html









The feed store I go to was kind enough to donate an expired package, so I will be able to weigh it.


----------



## rosco47

whoa...
chemistry, algebra, conversions, *head spins*


----------

